# Where are Rex Griggs?



## Vancat2 (Jun 23, 2010)

i emailed him months ago and he never answered me.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Here is your answer: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/other-websites/109593-rexs-websites-gone-now-too-2.html


----------

